# Synchroniser sur une nouvelle bibliothèque? Sauvegarder les chansons?



## myee7 (19 Mai 2008)

J'ai un petit problème avec mon iPod classic 8O go. Je n'ai jamais eu de difficulté à ajouter des chansons sur iTunes, j'ai en ce moment 223O chansons sur mon iPod. Le problème, c'est que j'ai fait formater mon ordinateur la semaine dernière. J'ai donc dû télécharger iTunes une deuxième fois. Mais lorsque je connecte mon iPod et que j'ouvre iTunes, un message apparaît :

L'ipod est synchronisé avec une autre bibliothèque iTunes. Souhaitez-vous effacer cet iPod et le synchroniser avec cette bibliothèque iTunes?
Un iPod ne peut être synchronisé qu'avec une seule bibliothèque iTunes à la fois. Les opérations d'effacement et de synchronisation remplacent le contenu de cet iPod par celui de cette bibliothèque iTunes.

Puisque ma nouvelle bibliothèque iTunes ne contient aucun morceau, tout va s'effacer de mon iPod si je synchronise? Comment faire pour sauvegarder mes chansons? 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses!


----------



## Gwen (19 Mai 2008)

Tu aurais dû faire une sauvegarde de tes chansons avant, l'iPod n'est pas une solution de sauvegarde.

Tu peux avec certains logiciels récupérer les chansons, mais ce n'est pas garanti et pas toujours simple. Déjà, il faudrait que l'on sache quelle est la configuration de ton ordinateur, c'est un Mac ou un PC?

Tu peux également faire une recherche, ce sujet est régulièrement abordé.


----------



## Kellerman (20 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour a toi  myee 7, Je pense qu'il a un logiciel qui s'appelle Yamipod qui permet de transférer tes chansons à partir de ton Ipod vers ton PC .


Je m'excuse si ma réponse est un peu tardive :rose:


----------



## fandipod (20 Juillet 2008)

Il y a Tunaid qui permet de transférer la musique de son ipod vers son pc!!!!!!! 


Voici le lien où on peut le télécharger :http://www.digidna.net/


Bonne journée 


Fandipod


----------



## leo39 (20 Juillet 2008)

ou encore tu utilise un logiciel qui permet de voir les fichier cachés et tu récupère ta zic


----------



## fandipod (20 Juillet 2008)

Oui tu vas dans options des dossiers et tu actives cette fonction!!!!! Ensuite dans ton ipod tu as ipod control et la tu as toutes tes musiques mais il n' y a pas les titres d'affiché mais moi je te conseille d'utiliser yamipod ou tunaid!!!



Bonne journée

Fandipod


----------

